# Battlestar Galactica: Cylon War



## Clark Kent (Nov 20, 2008)

*Battlestar Galactica: Cylon War
By News Bot - 11-20-2008 10:01 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

more graphic adventures from Dynamite...

More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

